# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  الصفراب والحضرى وهيثم مصطفى والسيد الوالى

## احمد الحلفاوى

*منذ ان رحل هيثم مصطفى من الهلال واعلام الفول لا يكل ولا يمل فى زرع بذور الفتنه والكره بين الجمهور وهيثم ، اعلام الفول الذى كان يتمنى رضاء هيثم عنه الاعلام الذى كان يضع هيثم فى كفة وكل كيانهم فى كفة واحده اصبح المحرض للنيل من الكابتن اعلام الفول الذى رضى بكل رحابة صدر بهذا اللقب الذى اطلقه عليهم الكابتن الملاك اصبح وبقدرة قادر الشيطان الكبير الذى يجب رجمه .
وبمنطق اعلام الفول طالب لاعبى فريق الصفر الدولى من الكوتش مازدا بضرورة ابعاد هيثم من كلية المنتخب القومى هؤلاء اللعبيه الذين كانوا لا يقدرون على الوقوف فى وجه هيثم او حتى التفكير فى معارضته فى ابسط الامور اصبحوا يطالبون والصوت العالى طرد الكابتن من منتخب السودان .
اما بالنسبة للحارس الحضرى فقد بكوا على كرامة البلد المهدرة بسبب هذا الحضرى والكل يعلم ان ابعاد الحضرى من حراسة المريخ هو السبب المباشر فى مقالات كرامة البلد وبالطبع كل امر يؤدى لضرر المريخ هو مبتغاهم ومسعاهم بالرغم من ان الحضرى ساعدهم على ذلك بتصرفاته الغريبه والغريب ان اعلام الفول لم يتطرق الى استحقاقات الحضرى لدى المريخ كما يفعلون دوما فى اى ضائقة مالية بالمريخ .
قبل هذا وذلك كان الفرح الهستيرى عندما تقدم الوالى باستقالته من رئاسة المريخ لانهم يعلمون قبل غيرهم ان وجود الوالى قوة دفع كبيره للمريخ وهم الذين يتمنون حتى فى منامهم الفشل للمريخ فى كل المجالات والتدحرج دوما للوراء .

الادهى والامر ان بعض الاساتذه فى الاعلام المريخى سلكوا ذات طريق اعلام الفول فى الملفات الثلاثه
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*فعلا كلامك عين المنطق
ان كانت هنالك فضيحة فى الرياضة السودانية فهى ليست وجود الحضرى بين خشبات الزعيم ، بل مرمطة سمعة السودان بجميع السلالم احادى ،، ثنائى (و ما اكثرهم ) ،، ناساروى ( ثلاثى ) ،، سيوووى ( رباعى ) ،، مازمبى ،، مغربى ،، مقاولى .

اما ان كانت بالمطالبات المالية فيجب الاستعانة بطاقم الفيفا المالى اجمع لحصر مديونيات ناديهم و التى فاقت الدخل القومى 

اما ان كانت بسبب راتب الحضرى فهو 
20X12  + 100 +100 = 440 
فهل الحضرى باقل من مدربهم الاعمش 
600
مالكم كيف تحكمون
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*والله يابلدياتي لم تقل الي الحقيقه والكل يعلم ان الحضري لم يستلم ولادولاراواحدا ويريدون ان يحاسبوه باي منطق
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا سلام علي الكلام المنطقي 
مشكلتنا نسمع كلام الهلال عن الكرامة 
الكرامة ظهرت مع المنتخب في المذكرة والان الاحتجاج علي القائمة فيها البرنس 
هنا الكرامة من عدمها باسم الوطن كله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زيدهم غل وحقد وحسد يابرنس

كابتن السودان الاول غصبا عنكم

*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

منذ ان رحل هيثم مصطفى من الهلال واعلام الفول لا يكل ولا يمل فى زرع بذور الفتنه والكره بين الجمهور وهيثم ، اعلام الفول الذى كان يتمنى رضاء هيثم عنه الاعلام الذى كان يضع هيثم فى كفة وكل كيانهم فى كفة واحده اصبح المحرض للنيل من الكابتن اعلام الفول الذى رضى بكل رحابة صدر بهذا اللقب الذى اطلقه عليهم الكابتن الملاك اصبح وبقدرة قادر الشيطان الكبير الذى يجب رجمه .
وبمنطق اعلام الفول طالب لاعبى فريق الصفر الدولى من الكوتش مازدا بضرورة ابعاد هيثم من كلية المنتخب القومى هؤلاء اللعبيه الذين كانوا لا يقدرون على الوقوف فى وجه هيثم او حتى التفكير فى معارضته فى ابسط الامور اصبحوا يطالبون والصوت العالى طرد الكابتن من منتخب السودان .
اما بالنسبة للحارس الحضرى فقد بكوا على كرامة البلد المهدرة بسبب هذا الحضرى والكل يعلم ان ابعاد الحضرى من حراسة المريخ هو السبب المباشر فى مقالات كرامة البلد وبالطبع كل امر يؤدى لضرر المريخ هو مبتغاهم ومسعاهم بالرغم من ان الحضرى ساعدهم على ذلك بتصرفاته الغريبه والغريب ان اعلام الفول لم يتطرق الى استحقاقات الحضرى لدى المريخ كما يفعلون دوما فى اى ضائقة مالية بالمريخ .
قبل هذا وذلك كان الفرح الهستيرى عندما تقدم الوالى باستقالته من رئاسة المريخ لانهم يعلمون قبل غيرهم ان وجود الوالى قوة دفع كبيره للمريخ وهم الذين يتمنون حتى فى منامهم الفشل للمريخ فى كل المجالات والتدحرج دوما للوراء .

الادهى والامر ان بعض الاساتذه فى الاعلام المريخى سلكوا ذات طريق اعلام الفول فى الملفات الثلاثه



والله انا قايل نفسى الوحيد الفاهم اعلام الفول 
طيب مالكم 
الحمدلله الحمدلله
مشكور يا حلفاوى
تخريمه

قريه كاملتونه
                        	*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*الادهى والامر ان بعض الاساتذه فى الاعلام المريخى سلكوا ذات طريق اعلام الفول فى الملفات الثلاثه
هنا مربط الفرس يا زعيم
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخ المدينة
					

والله انا قايل نفسى الوحيد الفاهم اعلام الفول 
طيب مالكم 
الحمدلله الحمدلله
مشكور يا حلفاوى
تخريمه

قريه كاملتونه




قرية 16 ملى
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

فعلا كلامك عين المنطق
ان كانت هنالك فضيحة فى الرياضة السودانية فهى ليست وجود الحضرى بين خشبات الزعيم ، بل مرمطة سمعة السودان بجميع السلالم احادى ،، ثنائى (و ما اكثرهم ) ،، ناساروى ( ثلاثى ) ،، سيوووى ( رباعى ) ،، مازمبى ،، مغربى ،، مقاولى .

اما ان كانت بالمطالبات المالية فيجب الاستعانة بطاقم الفيفا المالى اجمع لحصر مديونيات ناديهم و التى فاقت الدخل القومى 

اما ان كانت بسبب راتب الحضرى فهو 
20X12  + 100 +100 = 440 
فهل الحضرى باقل من مدربهم الاعمش 
600
مالكم كيف تحكمون



22222222
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

يا سلام علي الكلام المنطقي 
مشكلتنا نسمع كلام الهلال عن الكرامة 
الكرامة ظهرت مع المنتخب في المذكرة والان الاحتجاج علي القائمة فيها البرنس 
هنا الكرامة من عدمها باسم الوطن كله 



222222222222222
333332333333333
444444444444444
                        	*

----------

